# Hello From N Calif-SF Bay Area



## KristenSanFran (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello,

I live half way between San Francisco and San Jose. I am just getting started as a beekeeper, and have ordered my first package of bees - Italians. We had a hive from an experience beekeeper who maintained it for the first year, and last year it was left on its own, and the bees swarmed away. I have had the hive checked out by an experienced beekeeper, and he says it is in good shape to use for the package of bees that I have ordered.

I found this forum through my local bee guild, and it is a welcome find. Looking forward to learning form the experienced members on this forum. Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## S&H (Feb 25, 2010)

Welcome from Santa Rosa!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Kristen!


----------



## KristenSanFran (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Kristen,
It might be a little out of you're way but we have a group that meets monthly in Walnut Creek. Mount Diablo Beekeepers assoc. You are welcome to stop in on a meeting anytime.
http://www.diablobees.org/


----------



## KristenSanFran (Mar 16, 2011)

Dan,
Thank you for the invite, and it is not too far out of the way - I will see if my husband and I can make the next one. We are very excited about this new endeavor of ours. 

Kristen


----------



## Stephen Stryd (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome from Central California..


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Again,
Our Club is planning a bee work day April 16th in Pleasant hill. Its members only but $15 at the door would buy you a family membership. If you're interested email me, & I'll forward you information when I get it.
Dan
[email protected]


----------

